# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  2D ZONE with Source

## singularis

Its a 2D space game I created in my spare time
Enjoy   :wave:

----------


## SeanVoth

nice game 


i think yiu can help me 

im useing vb.net 2003

and i need help so when a pic touches another pic 

it is show a other pic :Eek Boom:   :Embarrassment:   :Confused:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## singularis

Thanks,

Are you talking about sprite based collision detection? Because all I used in 2D Zone was a bounding box that did not even rotate. It did not have to be very accurate anyway.

My main question is do you want pixel perfect collision detection?

PS: Check your spelling and start a new thread  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SeanVoth

no i dont want pixel perfect collision detection but i want it to be close so it looks like perfect collision  :Wink:

----------


## singularis

Ok,  :Wink:  

Measure the difference between the objects adding the size of both the objects. Like a bounding sphere  :Smilie:

----------


## Kevin1991

Great job!!!  :Smilie: 
I think you should make it better by modifying the textures and make it more beautiful using Adobe Photoshop.

----------


## singularis

Yeah, my friends kinda did most of the ships in paint  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bibinjacobm

Its a Nice Work 

but...



Sorry... if my argument not correct..

You must enter some code for the option form opened first...

----------


## singularis

Yeah... That form is kinda redundant :O

----------


## Jabber

Nice coding 

Now if I can figure out what is going on.

gun sound is annoying, but we can stop that.

----------

